# My dog was chewing gum.



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys. Should I be worried if my dog chewed on some "all ready chewed" gum? She was playing around with it and chewed it for a few seconds at a time. I took it away from her. But now I'm worried because I was reading online about Xylitol and how bad it is for dogs. She played with it for about 5 minutes and chewed on it a few times. But now I'm scared. I called the ASPCA poison hotline but they were asking for a $60 fee. I don't have any money to pay this fee because I was unemployed and just started working yesterday. Am I over reacting. Please help.:help:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you know if that brand of gum has xylitol? Find the package and see, or Google the brand name. If it does, you should call a 24-hour vet. I don't know how much of the xylitol is out of the gum after it's been chewed for a while but maybe the vet will know. If that brand doesn't have xylitol, you can quit worrying .


----------



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Do you know if that brand of gum has xylitol? Find the package and see, or Google the brand name. If it does, you should call a 24-hour vet. I don't know how much of the xylitol is out of the gum after it's been chewed for a while but maybe the vet will know. If that brand doesn't have xylitol, you can quit worrying .



I tried looking for doublemint sugar free ingredients for a while now and could only find ingredients for regular doublemint, which doesn't list xylitol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't see it on their site either. You can call their number (which is 1-800-wrigley) and ask. If it does contain xylitol, be sure to ask how much xylitol remains after the gum is chewed.

Also, how big is she? Most info I can find says that it would generally take 2 pieces of xylitol gum to cause severe hypoglycemia in a 13-pound dog, more than that would cause liver failure as well. And that seems to be if the dog ATE the gum. So just chewing on one or 2 already-chewed pieces probably wouldn't transfer enough xylitol to be harmful unless she's extra tiny.


----------



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

She's about 15lbs give or take. I found the ingredients for doublemint sugar free and it doesn't show xylitol.


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

i think if its already been chewed and she didnt swallow it, you dont need to worry. its only if she swallows gum with "flavor" left in it! well, thatd be the only way she would get any xylitol. i dont know how MUCH is needed to make them sick.


----------



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

well, i didn't take her to the vet (i know, i'm a bad owner) but she is being her crazy self.


----------



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

Here she is.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

My dog was chewing Tabacco the other day..
I immediatly gave her a tic tac and a milkbone ..


----------



## EdCo (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL you would think that dogs wouldn't like tobacco but then again they will eat horse poop.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Let's hope that's a joke. . .tobacco is VERY toxic. Worse than xylitol. One drop of nicotine will kill a horse.


----------

